# Salomon Dialogue vs. K2 T1 boots



## Thumper (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoping someone can give me a hand. I`m looking to get one of these two boots Salomon Dialogue or K2 T1 (both 2009-2010 ver.) 

I am in the tricky situation of living in Japan and being unable to find any boots in my size. (Size 13 doesn't exist in this country, shoes, boots or otherwise) Therefore am unable to try them on before having them shipped from the States. 

Am mainly a mountain rider with a little park every now and then if it helps. Anyone with experience with either or both would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The only thing I can tell you is that, from my experience, K2's fit true to shoe size while Salomons tend to fit a little narrow in the toe box. Good luck.


----------

